#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

## amos.0119

Jee-Advanced 2015 qualified candidates after a seat acceptance at the reporting centre (any one of the seven zonal IITs, viz. IIT Bombay, IIT Delhi, IIT Guwahati, IIT Kanpur, IIT Kharagpur, IIT Madras, IIT Roorkee), candidates who are finally admitted at any one of the institutes within IITs-ISM, can see the details about the reporting for Admission at that institute in the attachments below.





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details Part 2

----------

